# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Цены на новые Маки в России

## SDA

Спустя две недели, после появления новых MacBook, iMac, Mac mini и Magic Mouse, в России были объявлены цены на новую технику. Россиян, уже привыкших к заоблачным ценам на компьютеры с заветным надкушенным яблоком, было сложно удивить, но все же это удалось. И причиной тому стали более низкие цены на технику.

Не буду томить, перейдем к самому интересному:

iMac

•Новая модель на 21,5” (процессор Intel Core2Duo 3,06 ГГц, 4ГБ оперативной памяти, жесткий диск на 500 ГБ, nVidia 9400M) теперь стоит 49 990 р.;
•21,5-дюймовая модель чуть помощнее (3,06 ГГц/4 ГБ/1 ТБ/ATi Radeon HD 4670 на 256 МБ) будет стоить 64 990 р.;
•младший 27” iMac (3,06 ГГц/4 ГБ/1 ТБ/ATI Radeon HD 4670 на 256 МБ) стоит 69 990 р.;
•наконец, самый мощный из базовых моделей, 27” iMac (с процессором Intel Core i5 2,66 ГГц/4 ГБ/1 ТБ/ATI Radeon HD 4850 на 512 МБ) обойдется покупателю в 84 990 р.
Mac mini

•Новенький Mac mini с процессором Intel Core2Duo 2,26 ГГц, 2 ГБ оперативной памяти, жестким диском на 160 ГБ и видеоадаптером nVidia 9400M теперь стоит 24 990 р.;
•а модель помощнее (2,53 ГГц/4 ГБ/320 ГБ/nVidia 9400M) облегчит карман на 34 990 р.
Таким образом, топовый iMac подешевел на 20 тыс. рублей (а это где-то 670$ по нынешнему курсу), по сравнению с прошлой ценой примерно в 107 тысяч. Самая младшая модель сбросила 5 тыс. рублей (ранее стоила 55 тыс.). Обе модели Mac mini «похудели» на 6 и 7 тыс. соответственно. Предыдущая цена малюток составляла 32 тыс. за младшую модель и 41 тыс. за старшую.

К сожалению, снижение цен обошло стороной новый унибоди MacBook. Его цена осталась прежней — 44 990 р. А новая Magic Mouse будет предположительно стоить  3200 р.

В прайсах появились цены на новые Time Capsule: модель на 1TБ будет стоить 12 700 р., а  2TБ модель можно будет приобрести за 21 300 р. Также, впервые в России станет доступна опция AppleCare.

В качестве дополнительного бонуса, снизились цены на текущие модели MacBook Pro:

•13” модель (2.26 ГГц/2 ГБ/160 ГБ/9400M/SD) — 49 990р. (ранее 51 990 р.);
•15” модель (2.53 ГГц/4 ГБ/250 ГБ/9400M/SD) — 74 990р. (ранее 84 990 р.);
•15” модель (2.66 ГГц/4 ГБ/320 ГБ/9400M + 9600M GT на 256 МБ/SD) — 79 990р. (ранее 94 990 р.);
•15” модель (2.8 ГГц/4 ГБ/500 ГБ/9400M + 9600M GT на 512 МБ/SD) — 89 990р. (ранее 104 990 р.);
•17” модель (2.8 ГГЦ/4 ГБ/500 ГБ/9400M + 9600M GT на 512 МБ/SD) — 94 990р. (ранее 119 990 р.);
И напоследок, я хотел бы пояснить, чем же вызвано такое снижение цен. Во-первых, в РФ появился второй официальный дистрибьютор техники Apple — это компания «Марвел-дистрибуция». Поэтому один только этот факт давал маководам всея Руси неплохой шанс на снижение цен. Во-вторых, по данным тех же самых официальных дистрибьютеров, с начала 2008 года продажи яблочной техники снизились на 60%, в то время, когда в остальном мире продажи Apple вырости на 13%. Согласитесь, что положение надо как-то выравнивать.
http://macovod.net/2009/11/ceny-na-n...sii/#more-5540

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

И все равно это очень дорого...

----------


## NRA

> И все равно это *очень* дорого...


Именно так и есть - это же "брэндинг")
Работает на РСшном железе, а веди именно качественно подогнанное и заточенное, не побоюсь этого слова - эксклюзивное железо было фичей линейки Power маков до самой X (10). Да и система ИМО стала обычным комиссионным iЛеопольдом...

Короче - *гибридный компьютер с гибридной системой на гибридном ядре.*

А если серьёзнee, то собрать самому такое железо и купить систему можно в 2-3 раза дешевле. Хотя тоже самое с *nix и М$...

----------


## SDA

> Именно так и есть - это же "брэндинг")
> Работает на РСшном железе, а веди именно качественно подогнанное и заточенное, не побоюсь этого слова - эксклюзивное железо было фичей линейки Power маков до самой X (10). Да и система ИМО стала обычным комиссионным iЛеопольдом...
> 
> Короче - *гибридный компьютер с гибридной системой на гибридном ядре.*
> 
> А если серьёзнee, то собрать самому такое железо и купить систему можно в 2-3 раза дешевле. Хотя тоже самое с *nix и М$...


Не все могут собрать хакинтош.
Насчет Power маков тоже не все так просто. Можно провести аналогию с установкой крякнутой ОС Windows, не в плане морали нелицензионности, а в плане системных обновлений. Наверняка Apple подговила "подводные камни" для клонов.

----------


## SDA

Свежий пример:
...Появились сообщения о том, что новая редакция операционной системы Mac OS X 10.6.2 не будет поддерживать процессоры Intel Atom. Хотя Apple в настоящий момент не использует эти чипы, соответствующее изменение кода ОС скажется на пользователях, которым удалось установить Mac OS X на стороннее аппаратное обеспечение...

----------


## SDA

iProfi http://www.iprofi.su/ , премиум-партнер Apple, объявляет о поступлении первой партии новых iMac 27" в магазин. Буквально на днях на новые iMac'и были объявлены розничные цены. В iProfi 11 ноября поступают первые из них.
Поступает в продажу пока одна старшая модель iMac 27":

iMac 27" Core 2 Duo 3.06GHz/4GB/1TB/Radeon HD 4670/SD - 69 990 руб. http://www.iprofi.su/catalog/index.php?iid=1178 ,

В продажу поступает также старшая модель Mac mini:

Mac mini Core 2 Duo 2.53GHz/4GB/320GB/GeForce 9400M/SD - 34 990 руб.http://www.iprofi.su/catalog/index.php?iid=1181

Остальные модели новых iMac и Mac mini, цены на которые уже были объявлены, будут доступны в ближайшее время.

Хочу iMac 27  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> iMac 27" Core 2 Duo 3.06GHz/4GB/1TB/Radeon HD 4670/SD - 69 990 руб. http://www.iprofi.su/catalog/index.php?iid=1178
> ...
> Хочу iMac 27


Учитывая специфику формирования цены на технику Apple в России, приведенная цифра совсем не выглядит заоблачной, так что ждем вашей покупки! =)

----------

